# KSBA Field Day



## Bsupplier (Dec 23, 2008)

The Kentucky State Beekeepers in conjunction with the Walter T. Kelley Co. will hold their annual field day on June 5th 2010. This will be a great day, filled with activities for the beekeeper. This is the tentative schedule:
KSBA & KELLEY BEE CO
FIELD DAY 6/5/2010
Saturday, June 5th, 2010
7A-3:30 PM
Walter T. Kelley Co
Agenda
• Registration - 7A – 8:30 A
• Meeting Kick off – Introduction - 8:30A – 8:45A
• Horizontal 2 Queen System of Management – Guest Speaker
Gary Reuter, U of MN - 8:45A – 9:30A
• Session I 9:45A – 10:30A
o Queen Rearing – Dr Tom Webster - A1 (Tent)
o Value Added Products – Toni Downs B2 (Behind Office)
o Bee Biology & Pests – Kent Williams C3 (Wax Building)
o Cooking with Honey – Kelsey Salmon D4 (Kitchen)
o KY Honeybee Legislations – Dr Tammy Horn E5 (Old Office)
o Top Bar Hives – Joel & Tiffany Gillespie – Apiary by Pond
o Hive Inspections – Phil Craft – Apiary behind Wax Building
o Hive Inspection – Sean Burgess – Apiary behind garage
o Small Cell Wax Info – John Seaborn & Trevor Qualls – A2
(Tent)
• Session II 10:45A - Lunchtime
o Fall & Winter Management – Jim Hazelrigg - A1 (Tent) – -
11:30 Lunch
o Hive Inspection – Sean Burgess – Apiary behind garage –
11:35 Lunch
o Nucs & Splits – John Pace – C3 (Wax Building) 11:40 Lunch
o Candle Making – Ginger Reuter – E4 (Old Office) 11:45
Lunch
o Marking Queens – Dr Tammy Horn – Apiary by Pond 11:50
Lunch
o Extracting Honey – Tamara Rahm – D4 (Kitchen) 12 Noon
• Session III – 11:35 - Lunch
o Walter T. Kelley Co Tour & History – Jane Burgess -Meet @
Front Office – 12:35P Lunch
o Value Added Products – Toni Downs – B2 (Behind Office) –
12:30P Lunch
o Queen Rearing – Kent Williams – C3 (Wax Building) –
12:40P Lunch
o Basic Beekeeping Review – Dr Randolph Richards – Apiary
behind garage – 12:50P Lunch
o Pulling Honey Supers – Joe Taylor – Apiary by Pond –
12:15P Lunch
• Session IV 12:45 – 1:35P
o Queen Rearing – Dr Tom Webster – A1 (Tent)
o Bee Diseases – Phil Craft – B2 (Behind front Office)
o Nucs & Splits – John Pace – C3 (Wax Building)
o Honey Extraction – Tamara Rahm – D4 (Kitchen)
o KY Honeybee Legislation – Dr Tammy Horn – E5 (Old
Office)
o Top Bar Hives - Joel & Tiffany Gillespie – Apiary by the Pond
o Hive Inspections – Sean Burgess & Gary Reuter – Apiary
behind Garage
o Small Cell Wax Info – John Seaborn & Trevor Qualls – A2
(Tent)
• Session V 1:45P – 2:30P
o Making Mead for FUN!!! – Gary Reuter – Main Tent
o Walter T. Kelley Co Tour & History – Jane Burgess – meet in
front of office
• KSBA Business Meeting 2:45P – 3:15P – Main Tent
• Door Prizes & Adjournment 3:15P – 3:30P – Main Tent – Must be
Present to Win!!
Thanks for Making Field Day @ Kelley Bees a SUCCESS!!!

Your contact person for this event will be Joe Taylor- President KSBA at 270-259-7578
or- [email protected]


----------



## Bsupplier (Dec 23, 2008)

KSBA & KELLEY BEE CO FIELD DAY 6/5/2010
Saturday, June 5th, 2010
7A-3:30 PM
Walter T. Kelley Co 
•	Registration - 7A – 8:30 A
•	Meeting Kick off – Introduction - 8:30A – 8:45A
•	Speakers
o	Gary S. Reuter
	Scientist, a.k.a. Gary-of-all-Trades University of Minnesota - the star of the beekeeping short courses and Extension programming; beekeepers thrive on listening to his jokes. He is the past President of the MN Hobby Beekeeping Association, the Wisconsin Honey Producers Association, he is on the Research Committee of the American Beekeeping Federation, and still finds time to mange his own colonies, talk to school kids about bees, and help his wife raise sheep.

	2 Queen Management System: This course is for experienced beekeepers. The main focus will be on wintering your colonies and on making divides in spring to prevent swarming. 

o	Dr. Tammy Horn
	Senior Researcher and Apiculturist, Eastern Kentucky University, and Director, Coal Country Beeworks - "Apiforestation: Coal Country Beeworks and Pollinator-Friendly Reforestation". Author of “Bees in America”. Horn states “All of these interests coalesce in my research and vision for a world in which there is, to quote J.R.R. Tolkien, "hope without guarantees."”

	Honey Bee Legislation in the 21st Century: Several new laws are shaping local, regional, and national discussions, reflecting the serious challenges to bees and beekeepers. Horn will be leading discussion concerning the following legislation: honey standards in CA and FLA and at least ten other states; the West VA bee sting law; and the KY Pollinator Habitat and Highway Rights of Way laws passed this spring.

o	Dr. Thomas Webster
	Tom Webster has served as the Extension Apiculturist at Kentucky State University, since 1988. In addition to his well know beekeeping classes and other extension work, he also conducts research on honey bee diseases and mites.

	Queen Rearing: Experienced beekeepers who want to learn the procedure for rearing queen bees, and some of the basic ideas behind breeding bees. 

o	Kent Williams - Master Beekeeper

	Former president of the Kentucky Beekeepers Association and the Eastern Apicultural Society.

	Queen Rearing: Experienced beekeepers who want to learn the procedure for rearing queen bees, and some of the basic ideas behind breeding bees. 

	First Year Management: Refresher or starting out great information for beekeepers.

	Bee Biology & Pests: Informational for all level of beekeepers

o	Phil Craft – KY State Apiarist

	The State Apiarist’s Office provides free hive and apiary inspections for KY beekeepers. Written papers such as “Inspecting the New Hive” along with many more. Speaker at club meetings and a huge support to the Beekeepers of KY.

	Importance of Mentors & Clubs: Speaking from 1st hand experience the importance of support in your path to being a successful beekeeper.

	Bee Biology & Pests: Informational for all level of beekeepers

o	Cleo Hogan

	A beekeeper for over 30 years & inventor of the “Swarm Harvester” 

	Swarm Harvesting: How to harvest a swarm. How to use a Swarm Harvester & when.

o	John Pace
	John is a beekeeper from Glasgow Ky. He is the current president of the Allen County Beekeepers Association and secretary of the Kentucky State Beekeepers Association. He got his first hive twenty-two years ago and now keeps around fifty hives. He produces queens and nucs along with honey.

o	Jim Hazelrigg
	An experienced beekeeper to share experiences of over wintering bees.
	Fall & Winter Management: Preparing for the winter

o	Joe Taylor
	He's been beekeeping for 25 years, He got his start by reading and following Walter T. Kelley's book "How to Keep Bees and Sell Honey”. He is the 2010 KSBA President.


----------

